# Painted Projectors...Finally



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Well, here's the pictures of the painted Halos. For those at the BBQ in Chicago....you already saw them. For the rest of ya, here ya go:


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

not bad, i really really really really really really really wish they made headlights like that for the B13. they would look perfect on the car.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

looks great!!!!!


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey those look really nice. I saw it at the meet, but I don't think I met you. I was with Jay and the boys. If I did meet you I'm sorry my memory sucks sometimes.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

those are sweet!!! how did you do it??


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

damn that looks sweet. Cant wait till I paint my car black. Then fianally it'll look good.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

AWESOME .. AWESOME job!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

landlord said:


> *those are sweet!!! how did you do it?? *


Check out the How-to section of our site in a coupe days. Instructions will be on it soon.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Timbo thats exactly wut I want to do--THE car looks real GOOD yo.

Cant Wait for the How TO......


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Timbo thats exactly wut I want to do--THE car looks real GOOD yo.
> 
> Cant Wait for the How TO...... *


It's up now.....no picture, though.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.b14nissan.org/projectorpaint.html


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

JUST REMEMBER....neither Matt nor I claim any responsibility if you really f-up your lights doing this. Yes, it worked for both of us, but if you do some lame-brain stupid move and screw up you projectors don't blame us. But It DID work though.

Only thing I have to add is, even after heating the lights up, it was still very difficult taking the front of the housing off. TRY, TRY, TRY to save as much adhesive as possible. That way you can use it when it goes back together.

Anybody plan on painting them something other than black? Fuscia, Pink, Yellow


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

Could you post how to do this?? So I dont fuck my lights up really bad...


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2002)

the how to is posted on his site. just click on his link


----------

